# vortex question



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

I have been thinking of adding a vortex machine are similar machine to my duck spread. But I hunt water spreads no duck huntng i dry feilds in louisiana. Do you fellas thing those machines will work in a water decoy spread.


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Lol come on duck hunting experts somebodymust have a idea are advice about trying this.


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

These guys seem to think they work.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=p ... qzs9vm-IyA


----------

